# Big AEP Bluegill



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been waiting for my friend to email this picture so I could post it. This is a 13.5" Bluegill that I got at AEP on Memorial Day weekend. I had no idea at the time that the current state record is 12.5"... wish I wouldn't have ate him...


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

I could be wrong, but that looks like a crappie. Nice fish nonetheless!


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep... Nice Crappie


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant see the pic


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

The pics look like it, but I could have swore at the time he had the distinct 'gill pattern. Either way, was a nice panfish =)


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

yes i see em now, and true in deed its a gooding looking fish. he would of went good with a beer!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice 13.5-inch Crappie.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Nice crappie


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Decent Crappie. Maybe you posted the wrong pic. That's definitely a Crappie


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

Do not take our correction the wrong way. Nice fish. Keep on fishin, keep on eatin, keep on postin. I'll go out on a limb and say that's a White Crappie. I'll post a pic of my son with a 13.5 inch plus Black Crappie caught this Spring at Piedmont


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

About 15 years ago my son caught a 12 inch Blue Gill at Jefferson Reclamation Area. Brought it home in a bucket and told me to look. I said nice Crappie. He said you better look again. I had it mounted for him. Its on the wall in our spare bedroom. Note his left hand had to hold the tail up for a decent shot


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

It is a good crappie.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That's what bluegills look like  Very nice White Crappie ya caught there.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll take about 25 of them and an 18 pack and be in heaven


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Floatin Saloon said:


> I'll take about 25 of them and an 18 pack and be in heaven


Amen brother


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

That's a crappie, dude. Nice fish. :G


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish what did ya catch it on.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Definitely a crappie, fish Ohio size too.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

tombo131 said:


> I've been waiting for my friend to email this picture so I could post it. This is a 13.5" Bluegill that I got at AEP on Memorial Day weekend. I had no idea at the time that the current state record is 12.5"... wish I wouldn't have ate him...


Dont think i've ever seen any body that fishes, holding a crappie with fish grippers. Could be why he thought it was a bluegill.


----------

